# Best uses for old DeWalt HSS planer blades



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I've got one set of old dewalt blades from a 734 planer that are worn out and I'm trying to figure out if they have any real use. I have discovered that HSS is relatively easy to grind in that you don't have to watch the temperature as much; as long as it doesn't glow red the temper is unaffected. But I've also learned that I don't have a drill bit that can make a dent in one of the blades; I'm hoping a grinding bit on the dremel will do the job. One thought is a knife, possibly a marking knife though I was thinking a small replacement blade for my folding knife. Any other ideas or thoughts of what can be made with these blades?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Russ, what did you put in there place?


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

If you can heat the tang red hot and have a steel plate with a hole in it and a good punch, you can punch 
a hole through those, much easier than drilling or grinding, if you keep the heat away from the blade, you do
not have to worry about its temper.


----------



## Darell (Jul 23, 2008)

I see you have a lathe. How about making your own small hollowing tools or a small skew or scrapers? There's no end to custom turning tools you could make for yourself.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Scottyb- I had to buy new ones, dewalt blades are disposable and mine were pretty hard used for almost 2 years before they went. My understanding is that they really can't be sharpened.

Gus- Good to know, I can do that and by making the factory hole the one closest to the blade and putting the punched hole the furthest that should be easily far enough.

Darell- I'd thought of turning tools but figured the steel might be too thin and brittle but I'll give a couple a try.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

I ask because I made the bonehead move of planing a screw head with my 735. Having a un-planed ridge on the face of the board isn't the end of the world as I usually hit the surface with a #7 anyway. Still, I didn't know if I should try to re-sharpen them, buy new or spring for a helical cutter.

Thanks for the response


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Not exactly on topic but I get my "diaposable" Ridgid planer blades sharpened and they cut better than new and seem to last longer. I use Best Grinding in Tulsa, Ok.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

It's a thought, these things sell for 53.00 a set which is a tad high to me but I didn't think they could be sharpened.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Best charges me $25 a set (3 blades) to sharpen.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

They can be sharpened but as they are sharpened the measurement guides/gauges will be off and need to be reset. Plus if they aren't sharpened right you could end up with a wavy or uneven (thicker on one end than the other) surface. Eventually you will not have enough blade left to be able to cut the wood since you can not advance the blade as it is in a fixed location on the drum.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

give yourself a nice shave?


----------

